# Twp 1500



## Sherwin1394 (Aug 31, 2012)

Decks really seem to be an issue in my area. With a combination of the worst winter and summer conditions, very few stains (other than solids) can hold up longer than a year.

The problem I have with the semi-transparent or semi-solid stains, is that they leave a film on top of surface that will break down and peel creating a lot more prep work when it comes time to re-stain. 

I saw a lot of good reviews on TWP (Total Wood Preservative) by Gemini. The guys at www.deckstainhelp.com rank it #1 but I wanted to see if any of you guys have used it and what your take on it is. 

Thanks!


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

TWP 101 is all we use. My decks come with DIY instructions for future treatment...since it is so easy to redo once this material has been correctly applied the first time.


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

Sherwin1394 said:


> Decks really seem to be an issue in my area. With a combination of the worst winter and summer conditions, very few stains (other than solids) can hold up longer than a year.
> 
> The problem I have with the semi-transparent or semi-solid stains, is that they leave a film on top of surface that will break down and peel creating a lot more prep work when it comes time to re-stain.
> 
> ...


Where are you located Sherwin 1394?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The SW semi trans do peel. I just spent hours and hours stripping a DeckScapes semi trans Cedartone deck. It's because of the latex. TWP absorbs into the wood. It doesn'teel, it will fade, and wear in the traffic pattern, but overall holds up well. 
You want the TWP 100 series as SeaMonster said.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

You can't get the 100 series stain in most parts of the country now a days due to voc laws, it's the 1500 series he needs.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

plainpainter said:


> You can't get the 100 series stain in most parts of the country now a days due to voc laws, it's the 1500 series he needs.


We can still get 100  

We offer both, but the 100 series is less expensive, and drys faster.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've used TWP on the decks I've done...and my own. It's rock solid and I wouldn't run anything else.


----------



## Cusingeorge (Jan 19, 2008)

The 1500 Series is available to all 50 states, the 100 Series is available to all but 13 states. The 100 Series is a solid performer, the 1500 series (being higher in volume solids) seems to preserve the wood longer, but color retention is about the same. 

This link should get you to Gemini's website: 

http://www.geminicoatings.com/index.php?architectural/products&cat_id=14


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Cusingeorge said:


> The 1500 Series is available to all 50 states, the 100 Series is available to all but 13 states. The 100 Series is a solid performer, the 1500 series (being higher in volume solids) seems to preserve the wood longer, but color retention is about the same.
> 
> This link should get you to Gemini's website:
> 
> http://www.geminicoatings.com/index.php?architectural/products&cat_id=14


Brian - I tried calling you today. I want to match the "Mahogany Flame" color from Cabot's ATO stain into the TWP 1500 series. Do you have any direct experience with this specific color?

Edit: I talked to Brian over the phone and he's helping me out.


----------



## Sherwin1394 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I ordered 50 gallons of the 1500 today(can't get the 100 series in Ohio) to sell as an alternative to Deckscapes at my store. I think I'll try it out on my own deck later this fall when the temperature cools off.


----------



## Sherwin1394 (Aug 31, 2012)

Neese's Painting said:


> Where are you located Sherwin 1394?


West Chester


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Sherwin1394, you'll love the product. The only other stain out there I would consider using is California's Storm Stain - or Storm System - or whatever they're calling it these days?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Cusingeorge said:


> The 1500 Series is available to all 50 states, the 100 Series is available to all but 13 states. The 100 Series is a solid performer, the 1500 series (being higher in volume solids) seems to preserve the wood longer, but color retention is about the same.
> 
> This link should get you to Gemini's website:
> 
> http://www.geminicoatings.com/index.php?architectural/products&cat_id=14


We have used quite a few gallons of 1500 new decks old decks spray brush roll.. It's OK the 100 is much better but can no longer get it here. Pics below we're all cedar tone 1500 .


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Nick, why do you think the 1500 series is just ok? I started out on the 500 series and never worked with the 100 series.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

plainpainter said:


> Nick, why do you think the 1500 series is just ok? I started out on the 500 series and never worked with the 100 series.


Doesn't hold up well on PT it's good on cedar. Can be very splotchy finish depending on how it's applied. Dry time is not favorable AC and WT are much better in my opinion. We still use it but allot depends on substrate it's not our go to finish for decks.


----------

